# An English hunter "David Summerfield, Newcastle-upon-Tyne"



## Royston (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi to all, this is my first post on the forums here.

For starters here are some pix of a really nice English Hunter picked up recently. Pocket watches aren't really my thing so I don't know much about this one except what's visible. It's in really nice condition and I don't recall seeing a similar example. Unfortunately I forgot to photograph the dial plate whilst it was dismantled which I recall having the movement maker's signature. The Dennison "Moon" case is extremely well preserved and has definitely exceeded its 20 year warranty! I haven't done a full service, just a cleanup and relubrication but it runs pretty well - if not when viewed on a Timegrapher. The balance looks sluggish and the amplitude shows at about 175 deg face up. As for the beat error, don't ask. But overall for so little effort, not a casualty. Any information would be appreciated.

Roy

Oh dear - need to use a hosting site for pix.


----------



## Royston (Dec 16, 2017)

Sorry about the dupes - doesn't seem possible to delete them. Mods feel free to do so.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

*
David Summerfield, jewellers are still trading. Established in 1914 so should give some framework to the age of your watch. Might be worth contacting them to see if they have any info.
*

*
https://davidsummerfield.co.uk/pages/contact-us
*


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice watch


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Gotta get my hands on one of these sweet pocket watches one day...
I'm interested in something Swiss. Can anyone offer any research recommendations ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

gimli said:


> Gotta get my hands on one of these sweet pocket watches one day...
> I'm interested in something Swiss. Can anyone offer any research recommendations ?


 You may wish to consider 19-20th century (pre 1920) pocket watches produced in good old Blighty ( Coventry, Liverpool & London ).

Rotherhams, W Williamsons, J Player & son, Thomas Russell & son, J W Benson, to name but a few.

Many are comparable if not better than the Swiss made at the time.

Have fun & enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Late 19th early 20th century is what I had in mind indeed. I'll be on the look out for british but also american watches as well. Not very easy to find though if you search the local adverts...


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

gimli said:


> Late 19th early 20th century is what I had in mind indeed. I'll be on the look out for british but also american watches as well. Not very easy to find though if you search the local adverts...


 My apologies, I hadn't taken account of your locality.

There is an abundance of the aforementioned over here in auctions & watch fairs, perhaps you could view auction house's online ?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The idea was to find a cheap one that needs servicing or so... I can view online auctions but some of them don't seem to bother with sending the item over and it's just a bit too complicated...


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> The idea was to find a cheap one that needs servicing or so... I can view online auctions but some of them don't seem to bother with sending the item over and it's just a bit too complicated...


 Hey! Gimli, PM me with your address and after Christmas I'll send you this. You will need a key. The one I used is on a spider, so you can't have that one. Runs for a while but then stops until it's moved, then it runs again. May just need a clean.......hopefully. :thumbsup:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

gimli said:


> The idea was to find a cheap one that needs servicing or so... I can view online auctions but some of them don't seem to bother with sending the item over and it's just a bit too complicated...


 Hi Gimli,

How much servicing are you wanting to do on the watch?

I have a couple lying around but they would need more than a clean and oil


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

As I don't have any parts probably just servicing and cleaning at the moment. I believe cousins has some parts but it would probably be just generic ones that might fit such as a wheel or a spring... Not sure how much reconditioning I could do... Depends on the other issues I guess.

@Robden thanks for the offer. I might take you up on it but at the moment I'm just in the research phase as I have other projects lined up and I wouldn't want to take it and mess it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

gimli said:


> As I don't have any parts probably just servicing and cleaning at the moment. I believe cousins has some parts but it would probably be just generic ones that might fit such as a wheel or a spring... Not sure how much reconditioning I could do... Depends on the other issues I guess.
> 
> @Robden thanks for the offer. I might take you up on it but at the moment I'm just in the research phase as I have other projects lined up and I wouldn't want to take it and mess it up. :thumbsup:


 Okay.


----------

